# On wood floors and grain bins



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey, ya'll it's been a while.  
I'm trying to get ready for my 2011 goaties, and it's somewhat difficult.... I'm planning on having some A-frames made, but there is an old well house on the property we're renting (and planning on buying come spring). It's pretty big :chin: but it needs some major remodeling, ie, a part of the roof is broken where a branch crashed into it, and the old well is just a big hole in the middle of the room, and it has some old cabinets lined up against the wall..... but the biggest problem I'm having with this thing is the wooden floor. Can anybody relate? I imagine that having a wood floor creates a big stink. :greengrin: 
What would you use to cover it, or would you try tearing it out? 
Another thing is we have unused grain bins here as well..... After some careful remoding can these be used as goatie shelters as well? 
My barn won't come into play until fall 2011, after my Dad is done building a house and as soon as I have the money, so these are all basically just summer shelters as we have some crazy winds and rain during the spring and summer of South Dakota. 
~Thanks, Tia


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You could use wood shavings and then straw on top of that. Good absorbers.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

We to have unused grain bins on our farm and I have often thought of using them for animal shelters, but ours get very hot inside during the warm months.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have had the same plywood flooring in my original 10x 10 shed for 10 years now, half of which is in my kidding stalls, I've not had any issues with it retaining odor or wetness, I do use a layer of wood shavings under wasted hay as bedding in the stalls when kids arrive, diligent cleaning once a week and basically allowing good air flow across bare floors keeps them dry.

As far as using the grain bins as shelters, they'll work but I would cut small windows in them to allow air flow.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for your answers everyone.  
Can't wait for 2011 to commence! I have missed having goats so much!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I use rubber mats.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Just wanted to say...it's good to see you back on here Talitha! :wave: :hug:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey Kylee! Thanks!  :hug: I am gonna be popping in here pretty often, I think.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Have you seen 'floor paint' ? 
I have a friend who painted his barn floors with it, makes it very easy to clean and it doesn't absorb water (cant rot) 
on top of that I'd use pellets and then shavings or straw


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

Goto the local flooring outlet and see if the have a piece of remanant sheet vinyl. We did this in our chocken house and man is it easy to clean. 


Just a thought
Tom


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:wave: Glad to see you back Talitha!!


I had used mine belt on the stall floors the first year, it's easy to come by here due to all the coal mines around..mine belt is a rubber sheet with fabric in between for added strength when conveying coal out of the shafts or from a pile to the bed of a tri axle, anyhow, I stopped using it when the shed started to stink, pee and spilt water get under them along the edges and seeps under the mats, cleaning bare floors is much easier for me.


----------

